# Allergic to Doxycycline and Erythromycin



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there

I am allergic to Doxycycline and Erythromycin. I am due to get the results of a hidden chlamydia test with Dr Gorgy next week. If it is positive, is there an alternative to Doxy that would be strong enough to clear this? Also I understand Doxy is also given before IVF treatment as a precaution. Is there an alternative that isn't linked to Erythromycin as I am also allergic to that as well.

Many thanks
Bobby


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

First of all can you tell me the nature of your allergies to these drugs.

Is it full blown rash and swelling of the lips or wheeze or an upset stomach?


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Hazel. 

I got an all over heat rash with Erythromycin and with Doxy, I got an angry swollen rash all over my legs and my legs swelled up so much I couldn't walk.

Bobby


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, if you are so allergic to tetracyclines (doxycycline) and macrolides (erythromycin) most of the usual drugs that are active and recommended for this infection are out of the question.

The only other antibiotic that I know of that is active against chlamydia and is not related to the above agents is ciprofloxacin (a 4 quinolone - there are others in the class). There is some resistance to this antibiotic though in some strains. 

Advice from a consultant microbiologist knowing local resistance patterns might help.


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Hazel, that is good information for me to have and not just for this situation. I will suggest ciprofloxacin to Dr G if the test is positive and he might be able to speak to a consultant microbiologist.

Sorry Hazel just one more thing, if Dr G sugguests taking doxy with something to counteract the allergic reaction, is that safe (don't know if he will be just want to have an opinion in case he does...)

Many thanks
Bobby


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Personally I would not risk it.


----------

